# A Few More Truisms



## GaryHibbert (Oct 22, 2020)

Here's the next batch of truisms about Covid
Gary


----------



## kruizer (Oct 22, 2020)

All very true.


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 22, 2020)

these are funny but horribly true.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 23, 2020)

So much truth!
Jim


----------

